# SPOTTED! nj thread



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

checkin in here another jersey member


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll be moving to NJ soon, for now you may see me blasting up or down the Turnpike (HATE that road!)


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'll be moving to NJ soon, for now you may see me blasting up or down the Turnpike (HATE that road!)


 Good luck with that. Travel to Trenton area a couple times a year (wife's mom lives there). Agreed the turnpike is horrid. I avoid it at all costs.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

No choice, where the work is


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm up in northern jersey. My car has a Halcyon Photography sticker on the back .


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> No choice, where the work is


 I hear you. I spent a few years living in NJ and went to college there too - all in Bergen county. I had some good times there. My son went to college there too and lives in Jersey City.


----------



## VaMoose (May 22, 2013)

Going to Atlantic city in five weeks !!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You may see me on ocassion in Bordentown, Mt Laurel, Westampton, and Wrightstown.


----------



## SafoJoe (Jan 25, 2012)

The GSP is my stomping ground. I do 100 miles a day for work and every Cruze I pass is always filled with elderly people. Not that I have anything against the elderly. Lol


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

SafoJoe said:


> The GSP is my stomping ground. I do 100 miles a day for work and every Cruze I pass is always filled with elderly people. Not that I have anything against the elderly. Lol


Yo I'm on GSP as well, hit me up [email protected]


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

SafoJoe said:


> The GSP is my stomping ground. I do 100 miles a day for work and every Cruze I pass is always filled with elderly people. Not that I have anything against the elderly. Lol


you in wall twp?


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

HEy Safo, where on the gsp you driving? i drive it every day for work too, between 117 and 127. Work in SI


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Sussex county here. Normally between Sussex, warren, and Morris counties but I'm down in robbinsville somewhat often too. I refuse to take the turnpike and avoid the parkway whenever possible. All my driving is pretty much route 80 and route 206


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

What's up I'm from Roxbury area Morris county rt 80 90% of time work in Hoboken.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> What's up I'm from Roxbury area Morris county rt 80 90% of time work in Hoboken.


You aren't red with black wheels are you? seen one a month ago drive past me right by the tgif as we were heading over rt 10


----------



## Jeffylou87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Octane Cruze said:


> I'm up in northern jersey. My car has a Halcyon Photography sticker on the back .



You know Anthony Purcell!?!???


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Jeffylou87 said:


> You know Anthony Purcell!?!???


 Used to have the red Neon and worked at starbucks?


----------



## Jeffylou87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Toyotech said:


> You aren't red with black wheels are you? seen one a month ago drive past me right by the tgif as we were heading over rt 10


No its a red ltz stock rims have mesh grill on bottom front to protect condenser I made.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

How bout we do a meet at good ol English Town, thad be perfect for NY and NJ cruzers


----------



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

SafoJoe said:


> The GSP is my stomping ground. I do 100 miles a day for work and every Cruze I pass is always filled with elderly people. Not that I have anything against the elderly. Lol



I agree there....Although I do see the hooked up cruze on occasion. I am in the Middletown NJ Area.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I should be down near NJ later this summer trying to set up a k9 expo but I'd be down for a meet!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Goodwinscruze said:


> I agree there....Although I do see the hooked up cruze on occasion. I am in the Middletown NJ Area.



I live in middletown too, what part. and what car do you see?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I spotted what looked like a blue LS w/ blacked out bow ties and after market headlights with the Audi led style bottom. Cookstown


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

This morning while pulling out of my driveway I saw a white cruze with a pink bowtie on at least the front in Newton, NJ. Anyone that can claim it????


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

